
Hiring a  project manager prototype ready for launch in Feb - 10smom
http://www.elance.com/php/bid/main/proposalList.php?jobid=22367994
======
10smom
this is just a very part time and temp job but may lead to more, and possibly
fulltime. Would be managing outsourced programmers who will be putting
prototype together.

